# Pheasant Hunt: Food List



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

me and ozzgood will be bringing bbq pulled pork and everything to go with it along with some paper plates and some pop.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'll be bringing chorizo and bread, maybe a cheese or two with crackers if I can find what I want.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Good Idea Bill........

Mary G. just asked me if I needed her to make anything. She mentioned something about dessert.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm thinking on bringing some venison stew or jerky along. Let me know guys.>-----------> AL


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Choc-Chip Brownies


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

I'll bring some home-made soup. 

I'm bringing quiche....that I made myself!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I'm bring a salom appetizer. Plus a chair and small table.


----------



## Wingnutcg (Oct 27, 2003)

I will bring something not sure at this point what it will be. Will there be a place to reheat food?


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I am going to bring some homemade fudge and if I have time homemade bread with butter.


----------



## Heavy duty (Jun 8, 2001)

There are plenty of places to plug in crock-pots or other electric food heating things you may have. There is also a gas grill or two around, No ovens or fire pit. 

I have a small electric skillet I can bring if it will help??


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

For those of you who are coming to the pheasant and this is your first MS outing, you may be thinking that food seems to be a big item at outings........well............you're right!!!.............LOL!

I'd suggest going off any diet that you may be on and not eat for a day or two before the event. AND Be prepared to be impressed with the amount of food, as well as the comaraderie.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

MMMMM
potatoes


----------



## redticked (Oct 23, 2003)

Venison taco dip stuff.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

I'm bringing some chili and bowls and spoons and crackers.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

OK guys I have a change in my menu plans. I will make a roaster pan of sauerkraut, sausage,potatoes and carrots for the outing. I figure this recipe will put "wind" in your sails. LOL >-------> AL


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

that sounds like trouble. its a long ride home.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

My wife tells me I'm bringing some Mexican Dish. You don't think she meant a senorita do you? 

Kevin, I'll be coming in from the property, hopefully with big heapum buck on my roof. Can't ride with ya.

Neal


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

W B, also want to help out anybody who is bowhunting after the pheasant outing, with the rut starting up it's always handy to have a "grunt call"........................  AL


----------



## Heavy duty (Jun 8, 2001)

I know this aint food  

#1 Heavyduty AM Dogx 2
#2 Danno9 AM Dog x 1
#3 Trout AM Dog X1
#4 Jim (Trouts BIL) AM 
#5 Mr. 16Gauge AM Dog x1
#6 Esox AM 
#7 Whit AM 
#8 Hunt4ever AM Dog x1
#9 Amos AM 
#10 Ibthetrout AM 
#11 opening AM 
#12 HookLineAndSinker AM 
#13 Neal AM 
#14 romayer AM 
#15 Marcel, AM 
#16 Midwestfisherman AM 
#17 opening AM 
#18 Wild Bill AM 
#19 Ozzgood AM 
#20 Brown its down PM 
#21 Bids buddy #1 PM 
#22 Bids buddy #2 PM 
#23 Worm dunker PM Dog X 2
#24 wingnutcg PM 
#25 Bids buddy #3 PM 
#26 Redticked PM Dog X 1
#27 Redtickeds ?? PM 
#28 northern_outdoorsman PM 
#29 northern_outdoorsmans BIL PM 
#30 marinaka PM 
#31 Marinakas Husband PM 
#32 Al D, PM 
#33 Al Ds Buddy Tom PM Dog X1
#34 Al Ds Buddy Mark PM 
#35 PM 
#36 PM 

THis is the llist as I have it right now.. For those of that have inquired about openings You can see there are Two Spots available on each hunt. 
IF I do not receive Conformation by Oh say 1300 hours tomorrow (thats 1pm whit) I can not guarantee you a place to hunt. 

For every one on the list.. If something comes up and you can not make it. Please Send me a PM Ill check them Saturday Night Before I leave. would hate to have the owner catch all those birds for nothing.. 

For any one tuning in late that may want to join in the fun. you can be added up until 1 pm tommorow 

BTW...I thought this might be fun.. A top Gun contest. Every hunter. Puts a buck in the pot. We can place one marked bird (leg band) In each field. The hunter in each field that collects the tagged Bird wins the kitty for that group.?? Just a thought.. we can decide at sign up. 

See a all there.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Neal _
> *My wife tells me I'm bringing some Mexican Dish. You don't think she meant a senorita do you?
> *



"OLE'


----------

